# Rod choice for a Stradic Ci4 4000



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

This is my pick : http://www.fishingtackleshop.com.au/pro ... 2d8kg.html
I've got an aolder, 2 piece model and it's my go to rod for barra, tuna, mackeral, sharks and even gets used for bream and flathead. It has also dealt with 4 years of use and abuse and is still going strong. Cheaper rods have simply not lasted the distance.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I have my Ci4 4000 on a Shimano jewel snapper rod. It's about 7'2" and will put a slug I to the next postcode. I'd prefer something a bit stiffer though, on a decent fish it tends to bend throughout the entire blank. As a plastics/metals spin stick though it's a pretty good allrounder. The same pattern (Ian Miller design) is also available as a raider with slightly less flashy components.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I have no idea if there is miuch diference between them in performance. All I know is my T-curves have outlasted cheaper rods 5 to 1 at least.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> I have no idea if there is miuch diference between them in performance. All I know is my T-curves have outlasted cheaper rods 5 to 1 at least.


My T curve fell apart with little to no use. Go figure. I'm pretty happy with my Terez though.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> I picked up a Terez on the weekend. They seemed to be heavy in the butt in comparison to the others mentioned. They do have good reviews though. I might have to pick one up again.
> 
> What size would you recommend Dru? there seems to be a few different ones on Motackle & Rayannes:
> 
> ...


My Terez is the 15-30lb which is a little undergunned to the reel I match it with. I'm thinking of swapping reels and matching the Terez to my Stradic FI 4000. The CI4 has a quoted 9kg of drag? (Man oh Man.) I always have difficulty matching braid to reel to rod, but working on the drag (and ignoring the additional breaking strength of braid) then I'm guessing the 15lb to 30lb Terez is close to a match. My favourite rods are the Berkley in 1-3kg range. I just love the progressive bend, fab for SPs and casting. The Terez action isnt as super-fast as this, but I think more suited to a higher strength rod. They cast beautifully and the K guides really are a treat. Slightly more parabolic (as opposed to very whippy tip in the Berkley) bend works well for me when trolling.

The T-curves have a big rep, but mine fell apart. Could be a one off, but that's enough for me. I also like the look of the Daiwa technical range, but very few reports yet. Technical and Terez seem to be the "next tech" at the moment. And the Terez sure is distinctive.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

God I love playing with stuff. Go for it Dave, watching you closely here!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Crumbs! Time to kick the cat isn't it Lazy'?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Early days on the ballistics, not a lot of word on them yet. I don't think you can go wrong with a stradic, Ci4 or FJ, they are superb reels.


----------

